
Hyperloop unveils full-scale 750-mph passenger capsule - joering2
https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2018/10/07/hyperloop-company-unveils-750-mph-full-scale-passenger-capsule/1449869002/
======
geezerjay
A capsule is irrelevant. To get to 750mph they actually have to get a track
that can mitigate all known and unknown physical problems that stop trains
nowadays from even going over 350km/h during operation. Showing a mockup does
nothing to address hyperloop's baseless promises and simpsons monorail
reenactment. To put it in perspective, its as if they showed a supersonic jet
when they didn't even recognized the existence of sonic booms.

~~~
Svexax
And what happens when the train stops unexpectedly between destinations? It
becomes a coffin.

------
rladd
That looks streamlined. I thought the idea of the hyperloop was that it was
low vacuum and the front of it was a giant fan to move the remaining air from
front to back of the capsule to further reduce friction. Or was that only in
the early design and it's been abandoned?

~~~
aidenn0
That was Musk's plan. In addition, the fan powered an air beating.

Prior to release of his plans he specifically denied that it was maglev in an
evacuated tube. However the name got quickly coopted by people who were
building maglev in a tube.

